# Mosier Valley Lodge #103 Annual Family & Friends D



## Trip (Oct 26, 2013)

To all Masons and non Masons alike. Today Saturday October 26,2013 my Lodge Mosier Valley #103 will be hosting our annual Family & Friends picnic. All are welcome to come. Interested in becoming a member feel free to stop on by and fellowship. The Brothers will be there from 1:00pm-6:00pm. Hope to see you there 

3350 House Anderson Road, 
Euless TX 76040 
next to St John Baptist Church



My Freemasonry HD


----------

